# MSI GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8 GB



## W1zzard (Nov 2, 2017)

MSI's GeForce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming comes with the company's signature TwinFrozr thermal solution, which delivers outstanding noise levels and adds the crucial idle-fan-off feature that's so important these days for enjoyable noise levels during desktop work, Internet browsing, and light gaming.

*Show full review*


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 2, 2017)

I dont think there is any need for individual reviews of AIB partner 10700Ti you could have gotten away with doing a roundup comparing thermals and overclocking potential since these 1070Ti will perform the same as factory overclocking is not allowed by nvidia.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 2, 2017)

There is value to that point after at least a performance review... like this one.

Overclocking potential varies by silicon, not vendor... so, that is not a good point.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 2, 2017)

As always, good stuff, those MSI Gaming X GPU's IMO


----------



## ZeppMan217 (Nov 2, 2017)

MSI's been on top of their game with their cooler design this generation.


----------



## Joss (Nov 2, 2017)

Aren't transversal heatsink fins more effective than horizontal?


----------



## jabbadap (Nov 2, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> I dont think there is any need for individual reviews of AIB partner 10700Ti you could have gotten away with doing a roundup comparing thermals and overclocking potential since these 1070Ti will perform the same as factory overclocking is not allowed by nvidia.



Agreed, lot of good work gone in vein. I remember reading software OC profiles from different AIBs before release. Were there actually any of those @W1zzard or were them banned by nvidia too?


----------



## VSG (Nov 2, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> I dont think there is any need for individual reviews of AIB partner 10700Ti you could have gotten away with doing a roundup comparing thermals and overclocking potential since these 1070Ti will perform the same as factory overclocking is not allowed by nvidia.



Companies always prefer to see their products get a dedicated review, and I would like to see individual reviews also since they include more specific info on the PCB out of personal interest.


----------



## bug (Nov 2, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> I dont think there is any need for individual reviews of AIB partner 10700Ti you could have gotten away with doing a roundup comparing thermals and overclocking potential since these 1070Ti will perform the same as factory overclocking is not allowed by nvidia.


I'm not even sure what the point of factory overclock is these days, since GPUs will raise their own clocks anyway while the thermal allow it.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 2, 2017)

Are the FE version of cards better binned?


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 2, 2017)

No? Not sure why they would be?


----------



## 0x4452 (Nov 3, 2017)

Great card, but I still don't understand why MSI doesn't mount the main heat sink on more points than the 4 little screws around the GPU that attach to the PCB, not even the front or back plates.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 3, 2017)

0x4452 said:


> Great card, but I still don't understand why MSI doesn't mount the main heat sink on more points than the 4 little screws around the GPU that attach to the PCB, not even the front or back plates.



"If it isn't broken, don't fix it."  They have a heatsink assembly, which many times is more than just the fins you see, and for the most part, their design performs superbly: cool and quiet.


----------



## 0x4452 (Nov 4, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> They have a heatsink assembly, which many times is more than just the fins you see.



Can you elaborate? I saw the 1060 armor and it had a lot of flex. This is more sturdy due to the front plate, but still the heavy heatsink is attached only to the PCB around the GPU.


----------

